# Canada?



## Garrett (Jan 25, 2008)

I know David's from Canada, I'm not for sure who else is though. I had a few questions. What's it like in Canada? What are the major differences in Canada and the U.S.? I was born and raised in Texas except for 4 years in Oklahoma. I'm getting so tired of the heat. The older I get, the hotter it gets. I have always thought I would fair better in a colder climate. I might be kidding myself though. My hands and feet get cold at 65 degrees.  I would definitely have to dress warmer.  Also, what's the healthcare system like there? Is it government controlled? 

I seriously doubt I'll ever get to move up there. Something would have to happen here to get that ball rolling. As long as I'm married, it won't happen. My wife hates cold weather. And besides, she not one to make a drastic change. She's comfortable in her job and I'm comfortable with her being comfortable. I would like to know some things about it for a "just in case".

Oh, almost forgot to mention that I had a neighbor (who has now moved away) who was from Canada. She always talked highly of it. I don't even remember where she said she was from now. I'd have to think about it.

Thanks


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2008)

> Also, what's the healthcare system like there? Is it government controlled?



It's mostly public healthcare with much longer wait times than the US for scheduling to see a specialist or scheduling surgery. 

See:
CBC News In Depth: Health care
Sicko - Psychlinks Psychology and Self-Help Forum




> I'm getting so tired of the heat. The older I get, the hotter it gets.



Well, at least there is AC.  And I much rather have it hot and humid than cold, but I'm a Florida native.  I still live in Florida and have considered moving to Colorado or another western state but such thoughts dissipated after experiencing winter in North Florida.


----------



## Retired (Jan 26, 2008)

Garrett,

I live in both Countries, six months a year so I get to see the dramatic differences and amazing similarities.

Remember that Canada is populated mostly in the first few hunderd miles from the border, so climate is not much different from what it would be in the northern States.

Canadians watch all the U.S TV networks and have been listening to U.S. border radio stations as well as the mega stations since they all went on the air.  Therefore the understanding of U.S. affairs, culture and events is everyday knowledge in most Canadian households.

As you well know, virtually nothing is reported by the networks about Canadian affairs.

Another dramatic difference is the rate of violent crime which is absent in Canada.  

If you were to visit any major city in Canada, it would lokk pretty much like any amjor city of comparable size in the U.S.

The healthcare system is in a bit of disarray in Canada because it's run by governments.  Elective procedures require lengthy wait times, but if you have an emergency you are taken care of.

We've lost a large number of our physicians to your Country, because of disenchantment with the system, and the attraction of big bucks.

On the other hand, any one can get medical care in Canada, whereas as you well know, health care can be a problem for many people in the U.S.

In a nutshell, our Countries are pretty much the same in appearance, but there are significant differences in attitude and culture.


----------



## Halo (Jan 26, 2008)

I think that is a pretty good summary TSOW and being that you do live in both countries you are probably one of the best people on here to give your thoughts on this.


----------



## ladylore (Jan 26, 2008)

I was born and raised in NW Ontario - the culture in that part of the country is very different from a major city like Toronto -  I lived in TO for 8 yrs. One example of the differences is that in NW Ontario it get so cold in the winter that you have to plug your car in or it won't start. In almost all parking lots you will find electrical outlet stands to plug your car in while you go in to shop, bank...

I have travelled from coast to coast and there really is a distictive culture from province to province - can't put words to it but it's there. Canada is a beautiful place with still so much natural habitat to enjoy. I love this country.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2008)

btw:



> Certainly is hard to answer for someone else......BUT.....I grew up in Toronto, but also lived and was born in UK, now choose to live in Florida, after trying Indiana and Virginia.
> Canada is much more like the UK than most places in the US.......the population is more recently immigrated and you will certainly find more of the things you would find in the UK there.........food, tv shows, etc. But, it is also very much like many parts of the US....it was a British Commonwealth country flying the Union Jack until the '70's, so it has more of a British feel, but is still very 'americanized' if that says anything. Toronto is a beautiful and vibrant and very large city with all the amenities of New York or London, but much cleaner and safer.........it ranks third behind London and New York for Theatre, has the largest Chinatown in North America. It is expensive as taxes are high compared to the USA, and of course, weather is cold in winter and moderate the rest of the year...........I like heat and sun, so Florida is my home forever now. I miss the healthcare system (not having to pay out of pocket) but access is better in the US. I miss the legal system (not as litigious as the US), and I miss gun control....but.....I chose to live in the USA and wouldn't move back to Toronto now for any reason.....but that's just me.
> 
> Is Canada for me? (rent, income, lease) - Canada - Page 6 - City-Data Forum


----------



## Garrett (Jan 26, 2008)

TSOW, Daniel, Halo, ladylore, thanks guys for all the great info. I've got the links bookmarked for future reference. Your input is really appreciated. It was more than I expected.

Like I said before, I doubt something like this will ever come to be, but it's good to have some info. beforehand.

Thanks again.


----------



## Retired (Jan 26, 2008)

> the culture in that part of the country is very different from a major city like Toronto



Nobody is like the people from Toronto:funny:

The differences in culture across Canada is dramatic if you compare the Maritimes to Central Canada, to the Prairies and then B.C.

Then again the cultural differences across the U.S. eare equally dramatic from New England, to the Mid-West, to the South and then the various parts of the West and South-West.

But then, as North Americans we can draw the broad strokes of similarity.

What are the differences and similarities you have noticed in the various parts of the U.S. Garrett?


----------



## Garrett (Jan 26, 2008)

TSOW said:


> What are the differences and similarities you have noticed in the various parts of the U.S. Garrett?



Steve, I wish I could tell you. The only places I've visited is Georgia and South Carolina for a very short time, but was confined to a certain area. I lived in Oklahoma for 4 years with one of my sisters while attending high school. After graduating I moved back to Dallas. So, Texas and Oklahoma is really all I know and have experienced.

I was going to ask someone if they knew of an area in Canada similar to the suburbs in the Dallas, Tx. area? I actually live in Garland, Tx., but have lived in Arlington and Dallas as well.


----------

